# Back to the Light Bulb jokes....



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

:roll:

How many sound engineers does it take to change a light bulb?

One,...Two,.....One,....Two,....One,....Two


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They just keep getting worse :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

How many computer programmers does it take to change a light bulb?

None - its a hardware problem :roll:


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

How many psychologists to change a light bulb?

Only one, but the bulb must want to change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Why are German Electricians all called Hans and how many are needed the change a bulb ?

At least 16 because we all know that "many Hans make light work"

Sorry folks.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

How many surrealists does it take to change a light bulb?

Fish.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gawd :lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

oh dear lol


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol these are great


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: brilliant


----------

